# A Friends BC/Alberta Trip



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

A mate just finished his Whistler/banff/revelstoke movie. Some great snow and footage here, just thought I'd share to get everyone more excited for the winter to come.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Suh-weet!
Thanks for sharing.

Loads of fun to watch.
I'm glad they included the falls as well as the successes.

Yah, I'm stoked for snow.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Yes, it's nice to see real people having real fails. Oh look, finally something on a video that I can do too! :laugh:


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

That was rad, but really depressing when self-evaluating.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun. Wear a helmet and you won't be searching for your beanie and goggles after cratering like that 

Lots of pow. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## kwillo (Jan 11, 2013)

killclimbz said:


> Looks like a lot of fun. Wear a helmet and you won't be searching for your beanie and goggles after cratering like that
> 
> Lots of pow. I like it :thumbup:


Yeh good point killclimbz, I'll pass that one. There was many a yard sale from that cliff that day....ah the memories of 50cm pow days....


----------

